# Tips for successful Artificial insemination?



## HamiltonAcresBoers (May 9, 2012)

A friend of mine has recently learned how to do AI, and has offered to do a doe of mine so I'm not forced to buy a new buck so that she can be bred this year. I've decided to purchase a straw of semen from the famous boer buck 2DOX CD's Salute- sire of AABG STATUS QUO.

My friend has only taken one class on AI, and i believe this will be her first time actually performing it. What are the chances of the insemination not taking, and the doe not getting pregnant? Any tips on making it as successful as possible?

Thanks!
~Regan


----------



## audrey (Jul 17, 2012)

I am really not sure I would let someone do their first, anything medically related, on one of my animals, especially if its something that will cost you money (a straw from a famous buck must be pretty spend?). I would think that getting the timing JUST right is going to be the only thing that will be nearly impossible. I only know how they do it with horses, and it involves daily ultrasounds to track the follicle.


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers (May 9, 2012)

audrey said:


> I am really not sure I would let someone do their first, anything medically related, on one of my animals, especially if its something that will cost you money (a straw from a famous buck must be pretty spend?). I would think that getting the timing JUST right is going to be the only thing that will be nearly impossible. I only know how they do it with horses, and it involves daily ultrasounds to track the follicle.


The price of the straw is $75 + $25 + shipping. Its not much considering that its $600 for a live coverage from any of their bucks. I believe its a bit different for goats than horses, as its easy to tell when goats are in standing heat.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

It can take several tries, I know that from a very successful lamancha breeder. You have to get them just at the right time.


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers (May 9, 2012)

Woodhavenfarm said:


> I can take several tries, I know that from a very successful lamancha breeder. You have to get them just at the right time.


What do you mean by just the right time? I'm sure my friend knows this, but i dont. I know that you have to get them in a standing heat, but what else is required.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

HamiltonAcresBoers said:


> What do you mean by just the right time? I'm sure my friend knows this, but i dont. I know that you have to get them in a standing heat, but what else is required.


Not sure, it just took a few years for the breeder to have her does settle.


----------



## Shellshocker66 (Mar 19, 2012)

I was in a class yesterday that the state Veterinarian covered for a good while AI. He had a chart there for success (this was after a CIDR, Lute on day 7, CIDR out on day 9, day 10 teaser buck used, and day 11 A.I. preformed), and what helped determine a good success was the depth of cervical insemination. up to 1 cm was a 27% chance. 1.0 to 3.0 cm was a 45.9% chance. and finally a full uterus insertion (he said 1 to 2 cm) was a 68.6% success rate. I wish my scanner was working at the moment and keep saying I need to buy a new one when I get into town, but this packet I have has a ton of AI information on it and they are doing a lot of AI's up there with different methods at university.

EDIT: another part of success even with the above protocol to ensure a heat, is the cervical mucous consistency and color, the AI should be done 12-15 hours after heat has started and right before/or when the mucous turns cloudy, and to repeat if doe is still in heat 12 hours later.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Does your friend have a semen tank? Lets assume yes. One straw? I've bought semen from Able Acres twice, but I bought
at least 10 straws. It cost $75 to ship it UPS. Maybe it's cheaper for you being closer? Anyway, this can be done. Does do get
bred using AI. *Usually* though, people trying to *save* money go the live buck route, *not* the AI route. If you are willing to
gamble... like I am.  you can try it. Just putting a basic odds on you getting lucky on your first attempt with one straw, I would
say the best you could hope for is 50%. I'd try to get your friend to go in partners with you on this business venture since you
are so heavily dependent on her. 
I had some tough luck last year with AI. I tried it on four does. Two got pregnant. One aborted at three months. The last one
only had one live out of twins. I sure did learn a lot though! Well maybe not. I'm back at it again. Ha.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Shellshocker66 said:


> I was in a class yesterday that the state Veterinarian covered for a good while AI. He had a chart there for success (this was after a CIDR, Lute on day 7, CIDR out on day 9, day 10 teaser buck used, and day 11 A.I. preformed), and what helped determine a good success was the depth of cervical insemination. up to 1 cm was a 27% chance. 1.0 to 3.0 cm was a 45.9% chance. and finally a full uterus insertion (he said 1 to 2 cm) was a 68.6% success rate. I wish my scanner was working at the moment and keep saying I need to buy a new one when I get into town, but this packet I have has a ton of AI information on it and they are doing a lot of AI's up there with different methods at university.
> 
> EDIT: another part of success even with the above protocol to ensure a heat, is the cervical mucous consistency and color, the AI should be done 12-15 hours after heat has started and right before/or when the mucous turns cloudy, and to repeat if doe is still in heat 12 hours later.


I'm trying a CIDR protocol right now on two does because my inseminator is going to be gone for a week and I wanted to try and time it. I usually just watch their natural heats. There are like 10 different protocols I have seen so far, so I won't comment on which one is best because I have no idea. Some say putting semen in the cervix is just as good as getting all the way through to the uterus. Who knows. Just like tubing a baby goat. Everybody has their own way. I just had to comment on the inseminating at 12-15 hrs after heat is started. I found if I did that, it was guarenteed I'd be doing them again 12 hrs later because they ALL were still in heat. Last year's successes were at anywhere between 29- 48 hrs after standing heat began. I have boers. I'm shooting for about 36hrs on all of mine so far this year. Three so far inseminated. We'll see how that turns out. AI is a steep learning curve. You can get lucky though.


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers (May 9, 2012)

Tenacross said:


> Does your friend have a semen tank? Lets assume yes. One straw? I've bought semen from Able Acres twice, but I bought
> at least 10 straws. It cost $75 to ship it UPS. Maybe it's cheaper for you being closer? Anyway, this can be done. Does do get
> bred using AI. *Usually* though, people trying to *save* money go the live buck route, *not* the AI route. If you are willing to
> gamble... like I am.  you can try it. Just putting a basic odds on you getting lucky on your first attempt with one straw, I would
> ...


Yep, she just recently bought herself a nitrogen tank.

What do you guys think-
If it worth spending $150 on AI if theres only a 50% chance of conception at best?


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

HamiltonAcresBoers said:


> What do you guys think-
> If it worth spending $150 on AI if theres only a 50% chance of conception at best?


Only you can answer that. We don't know your friend either.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Your rates of success will probably get better through time and experience.


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers (May 9, 2012)

If you guys were given the opportunity to do the AI with your doe, would you take it, knowing the chance of it not taking?


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Yes, I actually want to get an AI tank later on. There are great opportunities.


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers (May 9, 2012)

Okay, thanks!


----------

